# Acer h6520bd DLP Projector Repaid



## paolozamba (Jun 27, 2020)

HI
I Have an video projector ACER full HD h6520bd that don't work.
At the powerstart the lamp switch on but after some seconds the ligh turn off and have the led of indicator of Lamp FAil.
I replaced the Main power supply and the light sensor on the lamp box but no change.
Someone have idea ?
Thank
Paolo


----------

